# Johnnie Walker Blue Label



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

So my roommate picked up a bottle of this stuff. He also got a bottle of black label, but I havent had any of that.

So far, I have had 2 ounces of the blue label.....its whisky. I would never pay 190 bucks for it. 

Maybe its because I dont drink this type of alcohol often. What do you all think of the blue label? Is it actually good, and worth the cash? Any better than Black Label?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I think it's certainly better than the black label. I don't think it's worth what it sells for, though. Of the JW line, my favorite is the green label--it's a blend of single malts, is very tasty, and is affordable.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Party tonight !

Drink it neat and smoke a nice cigar and relax. It may not be worth the price but it sure is good !


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Not really a scotch drinker, but the gold is a better value.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

I picked up a bottle in St. Thomas last year and I wasn't all that impressed. To me, it was a lot like some cigars: Overpriced and overhyped. Of course, I prefer single malts to blends, but for the money I expexcted a lot more.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I think blended whiskey does not get the attention it deserves sinces the craze for single malts - which I love as well!

My 21 year old scotch is the Chivas 21 year royal salute. I like it better than Johnnie Walker Blue. typically you see it about @$150.00. I fly all the time, it's my job, and I get it in MIA intl duty free for $90. Haven't been there in a while but that's what it was last time through. 

BillyBarue


----------



## Fat Tony (May 13, 2004)

It's good, but not $190.00 worth of good. :al


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Agreed, Green imo is the best in the line.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Blue is for the drinker that does not consider the price; they just buy it and enjoy it. I’ve seen it for $150.00. The gold with a little ice tastes identical to the Blue, for what it is worth…

We do a lot of JW tastings at my friend’s house - line up each bottle from red to blue, and my take is the Green is best for after work, the Gold is best late at night, Black is good for a party or at a bar, and Red is good after you a couple of the others.

Like a few others have said, the Green is my overall favorite too.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

If you like scotch, you definately have to try the Blue at least once. Some really love it and others can't handle it. My first taste I thought I loved it. I was probably just overwhelmed and thought thats the way I should have felt. The next time, I bought a bottle for the guys in my wedding party for the bachelor party (because they wouldn't let me spend a dime the whole weekend) and it was a little more harsh then I remembered. 
Now I have half of that bottle and pour myself one finger to sip every now and again and I can appreciate its worth. 

My advice...try it for yourself....everyone has different tastes and your tastes are constantly changing...so give it a shot. Its definately not horrible!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I had the gold lable with a lil ice and it was great. I also like the crown royal reserve. As long as its smooth ill drink it.:al


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Topshelf14 said:


> I picked up a bottle in St. Thomas last year and I wasn't all that impressed. To me, it was a lot like some cigars: Overpriced and overhyped. Of course, I prefer single malts to blends, but for the money I expexcted a lot more.


:tpd:

Not a big fan. Totally overhyped. I have a bottle of Red at home that I keep on my bar for those folks who come to my house, want Scotch and want to mix it with something. I keep the good malts for true drinkers! Travelling through Moscow not long ago I went to a bar and believe it or not a bottle of Johnny Walker Blue was going for $1500.:al


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Blue is worth the 90-100 on St. Thomas for sure, I would never buy it here for 190-200.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Jeez man get laphroig... any of them.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Topshelf14 said:


> I picked up a bottle in St. Thomas last year and I wasn't all that impressed. To me, it was a lot like some cigars: Overpriced and overhyped. Of course, I prefer single malts to blends, but for the money I expexcted a lot more.


:tpd: Taste great but not worth the $$$$.


----------

